# American Thresherman Association Inc 54th Annual Steam, Gas & Threshing Show.



## AmerThresherman (Apr 25, 2012)

Explore 100 Years of Farming History in 4 Days!

Featuring Minneapolis-Moline. 
August 15-18, 2013

The show starts on the night of August
14, 2013. We do not have day activities until 
Thursday August 15, 2013.

Grounds admission $7.00 each.
Under 12 is free admission!

Parking is free!

Daily Attractions:
Horse, Steam, and Tractor Powered Plowing | Wheat Threshing
Animal Teams | Wood Veneering | Saw Milling
Shingle Milling | Blacksmithing
Veneer Mill | Baker Fans | Miniature Models
Tractor Activities | Stationary Gas & Steam Engines |
Large Flea Market


http://www.youtube.com/americanthresherman

http://www.americanthresherman.com


----------



## shano (Oct 22, 2014)

this is very good post


----------

